# Irish moving to Hong Kong



## inverse (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi,
I'm thinking of applying for a one year work travel visa to Hong Kong. I know this limits me to only working for 3 months at a time with the one employer. 
I have a degree in Multimedia Apps Development but I am will to work at anything once I get out of Ireland for a while. 
AM I completely crazy attempting this? Or is there any helpful resources anyone could direct me to?


----------

